# Best Pack For 72 Hour Kit?



## RedDunesPrepper (Mar 6, 2013)

I originally used a Large Alice pack for my 72 hour kit. This bag has become my camping bag because its a little big for a bug out bag. Can anyone tell me what they use. I'm currently looking for a not necessarily cheap but inexpensive bag that is reliable. Anyone have some ideas?


----------



## MDsapper (Mar 12, 2013)

check out the bags made by maxpedition, there are lots of different sizes and styles to choose from but they do get a bit on the expensive side


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Check out ULA packs. Hand made in America. I use an Ohm 2.0 an Catalyst depending on the load I will carry.


----------



## JSank80 (Apr 30, 2013)

Mystery Ranch makes excellent bags of all different sizes and needs. My long range surveillance team used them in Afghanistan. They worked great for us.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

The best bag that I have that did not come with a gucci price tag was made and sold by LA Police Gear. The reviews are very positive and mirror my personal experience. No, it's not a $300 high speed gear bag for the tacticool operator. But it is a very good $80 bag that sells for $45. Comes in FDE, OD Green and black. I now have two of these (OD and Black) and they are holding their own against some of my much more expensive bags. $45 does not exactly put buying one in risky territory either.










http://www.lapolicegear.com/lapg-operator-backpack.html


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

RedDunesPrepper said:


> I originally used a Large Alice pack for my 72 hour kit. This bag has become my camping bag because its a little big for a bug out bag. Can anyone tell me what they use. I'm currently looking for a not necessarily cheap but inexpensive bag that is reliable. Anyone have some ideas?





















My bag is my shelter is my bag.
Called a Yukon ruck, it may be something to think about, a 8 x 10 tarp goes for under ten bucks.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

What are the terrain conditions for your situation?
Where I am, there's lots of things that like to reach out and try to grab your pack. Anything that protruded out the sides of the pack were grabbed by Mom nature. We switched from molle type packs to mountaineering packs. I like the offerings by Alps Mountaineering and Gregory. Just set my son up with this pack (Alps Mountaineering Mojave). I use it's larger brother, the Denali.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

I use some older Kelty and Lowe backpacks. Got the wife a new Osprey brand that she loves. I have been checking them oit to. It gets pretty hot and humid here and these packs have a mesh backband that keeps a little air space betweeen you and your pack keeping you just a touch cooler. Some days it wouldnt matter, but on a nasty humid hot day I can see if making a difference.


----------



## RedDunesPrepper (Mar 6, 2013)

Sentry18 said:


> The best bag that I have that did not come with a gucci price tag was made and sold by LA Police Gear. The reviews are very positive and mirror my personal experience. No, it's not a $300 high speed gear bag for the tacticool operator. But it is a very good $80 bag that sells for $45. Comes in FDE, OD Green and black. I now have two of these (OD and Black) and they are holding their own against some of my much more expensive bags. $45 does not exactly put buying one in risky territory either.
> 
> http://www.lapolicegear.com/lapg-operator-backpack.html


 Thanks everyone who took the time to reply I did end up getting the LA Police Gear's operator bag.


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

Glad that worked out for you. Each person has a different 72 hour load, and each person has a different preference in a pack. My first thought was, a person who likes a large ALICE but finds it a bit big, should be happy with a medium ALICE - and they are cheap. I am in shoestring budget mode these days, so inexpensive solutions appeal to me.,


----------

